# What does CT. stand for?



## guy_c (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to start with a stupid question, could someone tell what CT means in 

Frederic Chopin, Ballade for piano No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23, CT. 2

Thank you in advance

Guy


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmm, I don't see it in my copy. What bar is it in?


----------



## guy_c (Dec 7, 2009)

I am not sure about your question

For example, Please have look at
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Complete-Frederic/dp/tracks/B00001X58Z/ref=dp_tracks_all_full#disc_1


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

guy_c said:


> Sorry to start with a stupid question, could someone tell what CT means in
> 
> Frederic Chopin, Ballade for piano No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23, CT. 2
> 
> ...


CT = "Caption Title". See HERE

and an example of use HERE


----------



## guy_c (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you Artemis


----------

